# Sram Red TdF Yellow Groupset



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Available to us mere mortals in September.
Link
https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/sram-red-tour-de-france-yellow-groupset.jpg


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the red color better than yellow.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

JSWhaler said:


> I like the red color better than yellow.


Scientific Fact: All things considered; *RED* is always faster... 

That said, I really dig the black anodized brake calipers & derailleurs.
Something I always felt the group should have had from the start.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Any word on price? 'coz I'm wondering about the "mere mortals" part of your OP.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would have rather seen white instead of yellow... the yellow is ugly.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Allez Rouge said:


> Any word on price? 'coz I'm wondering about the "mere mortals" part of your OP.


This link has it at ~$2400.
http://www.glorycycles.com/srredlitoedg.html

But I think Nytro was taking pre-orders for $1999.
No chain bottom bracket is included.


----------

